# Newest member



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

Oh what have I done? I'm one of those people that will not _buy_ a new critter unless I have researched it to death & know what to expect......... then.... I buy a LLAMA on a total whim! What was I thinking? I know absolutely nothing about llamas! I picked "Lady" up at the Fiber Festival last weekend. She's a registered two year old and the sweetest llama I have ever seen. For only $100, I couldn't pass her up.

She's getting along beautifully with the male goats. She is so tame and her hum is the strangest but coolest sound..... next to the goaties calling for me that is.

Anybody that owns a Llama, please feel free to give me any advice you think a newbie needs to know. She's on an incline in this picture so it doesn't help show her conformation very well.


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

forgot to add the pic :doh:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

she's pretty! I've never had a llama though!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

she is a pretty "wim" hehe


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

she is pretty ....congrats on the new member..... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

Good luck with your llama. I have a 2 1/2 year old male( can be registered) if you can figure out a way to come get him you can have him. He's pretty much the same color, solid choclate brown. I will be shaving him in the next week or so. A warning though he doesn't like men, especially my husband. :scratch: Thats why he has to go. Their hum is neat and will let you know if there's trouble around. Trace watches people come and go intently.


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

ha...... thanks for the offer, but unfortunately I don't have the means to get to PA and back right now. It was hard enough to get Lady (she's on the small side) stuffed into the back of the SUV for the 2.5 hour ride home! The only thing she didn't like was the classical music. Once that got turned off, she was fine. 

That's not the first time I've heard people say that their llama doesn't like men... I think it's the staring them in the eye thing. My Lady is just fine and approachable/catchable as long as you're not looking her straight in the eye.


----------

